# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Rez vlaži nakon carskog

## Care Bear

Rodila carskim prije dvadeset dana. Sve je ok bilo, no sinoć sam na rezu primijetila točku od jedno 2-3 mm koja malo vlaži kad bijelom maramicom pritisnem to mjesto - ostane malo roskasto. Ima li netko slično iskustvo? Trebam li se brinuti ili je to uobičajeno i što učiniti da to vlaženje prestane? Bivacin?
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## maxi

meni je patronažna pregledavala ret a kasnije sam otišla na pregled u ambulantu rodilišta
bolje da ti netko pogleda

 :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Meni je vlažilo i otvorilo se cca 2-3 cm. Jedna dokica mi je rekla ne tuširati nego svaki dan malo počistiti 3% hidrogenom i staviti sterilnu kompresu, a druga da neka svaki dan ispirem toplom vodom (dakle ne štedjeti ranu pri tuširanju). 
Prošlo za 3 tjedna.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Meni je iz takve rupice koja nikako nije zarastala, za razliku od sve ostale rane, nakon 15-tak dana isfurao zaostali komadić konca. Otiđi da ti to neko stručan pogleda!

----------


## samba

Meni je rana curila nakon prvog carskog, curi mi i sad. Ništa strašno, zacijelit će, samo neka ti netko previja, patronažna ili medicinska kod tvog liječnika.

----------


## Care Bear

Hvala curke. Mene je malo strah jerbo sam ja malo deblja, onako dobro potfutrana gospođa pa mi tibica i salo malo naliježu na rez pa mi se čini da jadan rez pati zbog toga.
Budući da mi to stvarno vlaži ono milimetarski, bum za sad malo čistila i previla. Ništa me ne boli, temperature nema, pa valjda je sve ok. Ako ima još iskustava, rado bih ih sve čula

----------


## bjuma

i meni je to bilo skoro četrdeset dana. tek tada sam se istuširala komplet, da voda pada na ranu. prije toga me je bilo strah da mi se kvasi rana. dotad je tuširanje bilo u parcijalama- dio po dio tijela. 
to je sasvim normalno. a i ja sam se bila isprepadala. 
meni su rekli da stavljam sterilnu gazu na taj dio, sve dok curka. 
i ne brini, prestat će samo od sebe.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Ninči

> Hvala curke. Mene je malo strah jerbo sam ja malo deblja, onako dobro potfutrana gospođa pa mi tibica i salo malo naliježu na rez pa mi se čini da jadan rez pati zbog toga.


Ja nisam imala carski (nadam se da niti neću), ali sam sad u 6.mjesecu trudnoće operirala tumor na jajniku. Rez mi je od iznad pupka pa skroz do dolje. Isto sam malo "punija"   :Grin:  , a i trudna sam pa imam dosta veliki trbuh (8.mjesec). Tako mi je ponovno sada zadnjih par dana donji dio reza počeo zezati....stvorila se krastica jer me nažuljala trenirka (spustim uvijek dolje onu pasicu pa valjda nairitiralo)  :/ Ali ne brine me previše, jer je prošlo više od 2 mjeseca od operacije pa ne vjerujem da je kod mene u pitanju ovo o čemu S.S. priča:




> Meni je iz takve rupice koja nikako nije zarastala, za razliku od sve ostale rane, nakon 15-tak dana isfurao zaostali komadić konca. Otiđi da ti to neko stručan pogleda!


Ali kada je moj tata čuo za to, isto mi je ovo rekao. Jer on je imao operaciju na plućima (ranjen u ratu) i nakon toga  mu je jedan mali dio reza stalno vlažio i nije zarastao, da bi na kraju skužili da je ostao dio konca  :/ Tako da ne škodi da na sljedećem pregledu pitaš liječnika da ti pogleda u čemu je problem   :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

I meni je rez pukao, curio i krvario. Doktor koji mi je radio carski je rekao od napora, da nisam smjela nositi i drzati bebu (mozes misliti kako je to izvedivo kada je beba skoro uvijek s tobom, a sestre ne zele nista pomoci). Tocno sam osjetila i trenutak kada je puknuo, namjestala sam H da je probam dojiti u sjedecem polozaju. No, uglavnom, curio je dosta dugo i dosta jako. Imala sam unutarnje savove koji se ne vade, nisam imala dren. MM mi je prematao rez vise puta dnevno. Na gazu sam stavljala jos i tetra pelenu kao tufer, da upije tu sukrvicu. Doktor mi je preporucio tusiranje, upravo po rezu, da se ispire, doktorica na hitnoj zabranila.  :? 

Rez je curio i vlazio jos nekih 3-4 tj nakon poroda. Onda je prestalo i rez se poceo spajati. Nisam poduzimala nista posebno, osim prematanja par puta dnevno. Kada je manje curio, stavljala sam samo sterilnu kompresu. Kada sam imala priliku mirovati, maknula bi gazu i "susila" ga na zraku. 

Nemoj previse nositi bebu i premjestati bebu, stedi se dok ne zacijeli.

----------


## mama marela

> tibica i salo malo naliježu na rez pa mi se čini da jadan rez pati zbog toga.


I meni je tako i isto mi je vlažilo na rezu, bila je i neka rupica tu . Patronažna mi je rekla da čistim to alkoholom i stavljam gazicu tu jer koža na kožu iritira. Pošto to onako visi preko reza  :Razz:  ,bljak taman je tu gazica fino "sjela". Za par dana je sve bilo u redu i gin. je na pregledu potvrdila.

----------


## Care Bear

Ja mislim da sam ja tu svoju točkicu na rezu isto napravila trljanjem rubom hlača - glupača tašta!   :Embarassed:  
Meni MM sad navečer stavi malo hidrogena i počisti tu točkicu, bivacina i na to sterilnu kompresu. 
Inače sam se opet počela štedjeti (nošenje, kašljanje, kihanje, smijanje) a taman pomislih kako sam opet ona stara - mislim ne boli ništa ali psihološki se pazim
Hvala curke svima još jedanput - ja sam naravno od te točkice od 2 mm vidjela najgori scenarij u kojem moram na operaciju u kojoj mi uklanjaju pola trbušne šupljine   :Laughing:  
Iskustva s rezom primam i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## mama marela

E,sad... Meni su rekli ne Bivacin jer se može stvoriti grudica u rani pa se rana upali. Rekla mi patronažna a i u rodilištu. To su bili savjeti za njegu bebinog pupka i mog reza.

----------


## Care Bear

Evo bila i meni patronažna, pogledala moju točkicu i rekla da jednom do dva puta dnevno pošpricam Octaniseptom i da preko noći mogu staviti sterilnu kompresu čisto da vidim koliko vlaži. Isto rekla da ne treba bivacin a ni hidrogen.

----------


## Tiwi

Jedva sam našla nešto na ovu temu..

Naime, meni ovaj moj rez curka, ne pretjerano, ali sam se isprepadala jer mi nakon prvog carskog niš nije curilo niti malo.. Baš sam si bila sva jadna kad sam vidjela da to i dalje tak po malo fleka odjeću. A sterilnu kompresu sam stavljala do prije par dana. Mislim da ću opet. A sutra ću pozvati patronažnu da mi pogleda. 

Malo sam naime, gledala rez, onako s ogledalom, pa mi uopće ne djeluje lijepo (okej, glupi izraz, ali u usporedbi s prvi, ovaj je ruuužan   :Rolling Eyes:  )  Nadam se da mi se neće niš zakomplicirati.

E da, cure koje spominjete doktore koji su vam savjetovali tuširanje ožiljka i druge koji su to branili, dajte recite, što ste na kraju učinile, tj koga ste poslušale?! 

Totalno sam zabrinuta..

----------


## bzara

tiwi, vjerojatno je o.k., ali potpuno razumijem tvoju zabrinutost! da sve bude u redu s rezom...  :Kiss:  

što se tiče tuširanja reza, meni su rekli najnormalnije ga tuširati. ja sam ga ispočetka samo mlakom vodom ispirala, nisam ga sapunala. ne znam jel to dobro, ali meni se to činilo najbolje rješenje tada. sve je bilo o.k., nisam požalila!

----------


## Roza

po mom bogatom iskustvu s problemima nakon carskog, tuširanje ti neće naškoditi. nemoj se baš trljati sapunom... isperi rez normalno, zapravo niti ne razmišljaj dok se tuširaš. u tim prvim danima nakon poroda se žene obično i dosta znoje (a sad je još i bilo jako vruće), pa ti više može naškoditi znoj i bakterije koje rastu na njemu od par minuta tuširanja. 

održavaj higijenu reza, povremeno ga očisti hidrogenom, pogotovo nakon što primjetiš tragove sukrvice na odjeći, nosi gaćice koje ne prelaze baš preko reza. ne znam jel ti sad već treba sterilna kompresa, zapravo je najbolje luftati rez. vjeruj mi, da nešto nije u redu s zarastanjem, znala bi to odmah - tu ti je temperaturu, gnoj iz rane itd. vrlo nedvosmisleni znakovi. lagano curkanje reza je normalan proces zarastanja.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Roza, gdje si bila prije 8 mj da mi to kazes? Ja sam bila sva isprepadana, dvaput jurila na SD da mi pogledaju kaj je, a sve bilo ok. Isto je curkalo, dugo, skoro dva mjeseca

----------


## Roza

> Roza, gdje si bila prije 8 mj da mi to kazes?


slabo sam bila na forumu jer sam tada još imala temperaturu od zagnojenih unutarnjih šavova na rezu...  :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

*Roza* hvala na odgovoru i ohrabrenju   :Love:  

Ma kad mi je prvi put bio rez suh k'o barut, ravan k'o špagica pa mi sad ovaj tjera strah u kosti   :Sad:   Ali s obzirom da se nakon ovog carskog puno bolje osjećam - neću biti nezahvalna. 

Sinoć sam rez očistila s alkoholom (netko je napisao da je doktor to savjetovao) i stavila kompresu. Jutros ima malo flekica na kompresi ali ne čini mi se da je frka. Budem i tuširala i čistila. Nadam se da ću to preživjet -psihički me ubija   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

I meni je tako vlazilo i kao da su se stvarale krastice u obliku tocke iznad same crte. Sve je zaraslo, tusirala sam normalno i preventivno spricala Octaniseptom, stavljala komprese. Rekli su da ne treba nista osim tusiranja ali mene frka bila.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Tiwi, da naprašiš malo sa Bivacinom? I ja se slažem sa Rozom, da je problem veći, i simptomi bi bili dramatičniji, već je prošlo izvjesno vrijeme.

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja sam nakon prvog carskog imala dvije izrasline ( na krajevima reza) koje su mi doktori u bolnici kada su vadili konce probusili (bile su vodenaste) tako da sma kuci otisla sa dvije rupice 1x1 cm sa svake strane.
Curilo je podosta, morala sam svaki dan previjati min. 3x.
Nicim nisam spricala ni prala, barem ne na svakodnevnoj bazi, jednom tjedno hidrogenom samo i s vremenom se to zatvorilo i najnormalnije zaraslo.

Ni dan danas neznam zasto se to desilo, neznaju ni doktori  :/ 
Bitno je da je sve na kraju bilo ok, poslije toga sam imala i VBAC i jos dva carska na kojima nisam imala takvih problema   :Kiss:

----------


## Marsupilami

Zaboravih reci, kod mene je proces zarastanja trajao 3 mjeseca pa eto ipak je sve ok proslo.
Ja ne bih panicarila, ali pregled kod doktora ne moze skoditi   :Wink:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Tiwi, da naprašiš malo sa Bivacinom? I ja se slažem sa Rozom, da je problem veći, i simptomi bi bili dramatičniji, već je prošlo izvjesno vrijeme.


  :Embarassed:  
Ja sam spricala Bivacinom, iako su i to rekli da ne treba.
Ali, nije odmoglo.
Roza   :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

Ma kužim, nije neka panika. 

A što se pregleda tiče, nekako sam skeptična. Okej, pozvati patronažnu (i inače mi je draga ženica) nekako je ona stalno u kontaktu s takvim stvarima, ali recimo - moj ginać  :/  Hm. Nisam baš sigurna, nekako mi se čini da bih samo sto godina čekala na red da bi on rekao da misli da je sve okej al da idem za svaki slučaj "tko zna kamo" .. 

Razmišljala sam i o dermatologici, kojoj ću ionako ići, zbog nekih drugih stvari, pa ću je zamoliti da pogleda kako zacjeljuje rez, ali to nisam planirala ovak rano, prije nego prođe babinje.

Mislim da ću se normalno ponašati, koliko mogu, luftati, paziti ranu, tuširati i ponekad očistiti alkoholom. Ako ne bude bolje - odoh doktorima.

----------


## ela2309

Rodila sam na carski prije 3mj,Nakon toga sve je proteklo uredu,prije par dana opzila sam tu tackicu koja se ukrasta pa krvari i jutros je poceo da ide gnoj,i okolo reza je tvrdo i izgleda mi nateceno,,jel ko imao slicna iskustava,,pocelo me bash brinuti

----------


## Mare3006

Pozdrav zene...rodila sam na carski u petrovoj prije 20 dana...nakon 13 sati prirodnog poroda ipak su se odlucili.na carski jel se nisam otvarala ni sa dripom ni nikako....sve je hvala bogu proslo uredu ali sad nakon tj dana mi je pocelo curit iz reza sukrvica i gnoj...naravmo prepala sam.se i odma osla u bolnicu na pregled i rekli su da je to normalno i uzeli bris...ustnovili neku bakteriju i pijem sad antibiotike...inacr otvorila.mi se rana na dva.mjesta jel nisam mirovala ni dana...dobro sam se osjecala i ko bi me natjero da nebudem uz bebu....rekli su samo cistit ranu sa octanisepstom i suha sterilna gaza gore....pozdrav svima

----------

